# Hilton Head/Bluffton, SC (Tanger Outlet Center)



## princess lissa (Apr 15, 2007)

Just left the CCO in hilton head.  They had lots of stuff like lipsticks and lipglosses, but most of their "good" eyeshadows were out.  They still had lots of holiday pallets, skincare stuff, and brushes.  One big thing is the adorn pigment.  I asked if they had anymore pigments and they said no.

Here's what I left with:
Adorn pigment
Holiday pigments in pinks and coppers
Skinfinish in star
eyeliner in idol eyes


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 2, 2008)

Updates, anyone? I'm probably gonna go this upcoming weekend, so I'll try and remember the scoop.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 10, 2008)

Okay, so I went yesterday, and let me just that that my impression of this CCO may ave been clouded by a few things: I was pressed for time, tired, sick and cranky.  Either this location is heavily trafficked, or it has "teh suck".

Here's what I can remember seeing


Every brush set from the past 5 years 
A few older holiday lip palettes
 
Curiosities pigments 
Heatherette trios 
Hyper Real in NW 400, NW 500, and NW either 300 or 200. LOTS of these. 
Loose blot powder 
Studios mist foundation 
Pressed powder 
Studio Tech 
Studio moisture 
Moisture Blend
 
Lots of other skin stuff 
Gold Spill MSF 
Light Flush MSF 
lots of Highlight powders 
Iridescent pressed powders 
Skinshimmer 
Sun Dressing 
Various and plentiful fragrances 
EVERY loose beauty powder 
Jardin Aires, Lovely Lily, Revved Up, Gilded Green, and Viz-a-Violet pigments
 
A decent amount of blushes, most of them are LE or DC'd. Very few perms. X rocks stood out because of the orange compact, LOL 
Same for the eyeshadows 
LOTS of LE/DC'd lippies. I saw all of the N Collection, and C-Shock, some in the blue packaging ( was that Moonbathe?). Very few perm Items, but I could be wrong. I DID notice Twig-Twig.... everyone seems to be on the lookout for that. 
Small selection of lipglasses/laquers/lusterglasses, and the double ended ones, (I forget what they're called... is it pro-longwear?).  Some perm items, but it was mostly McQueen, Naughty Nauticals and other LE's too numerous for me to know about, LOL 
a few lipglass x3 sets 


very few brushes 
I wasn't really checking for other brands, but I did want a Bobbi Brown Bronze shimmerbrick, but no such luck. The only shimmerbricks left were Brownie and Apricot. There were lots of her duos and brow sets.


I'll supply the details of my haul in another thread when I get back to Atlanta tomorrow. I don't haul like you ladies do (usually an item or two items at the time and infrequently), but I have a multi merchant spree from this week that will keep me satified clear through next summer, I'm sure. Hope this helps someone!


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm going to this CCO tomorrow.


----------



## kayley123 (May 23, 2009)

No one has been here lately except me?  I was lucky enough to get there because my family went on vacation to Hilton Head.  This was just *2 days ago*, so this should still be pretty accurate.  Here's what I remember them having:

Blankety l/s
all 3 FAFI l/s (Strawbaby, Not So Innocent...and I forget...)
Twig-Twig
Hue
+a bunch more I don't remember...though if you mention a name I can probably dredge my brain to see if I remember seeing it

a LOT of palettes, colour forms 3 ___ lips palettes, and the LE eye/lip palettes with the jewels on them
Colour Forms 5 Basic Brushes
Heirlooms 5 Basic Brushes/5 Eye Brush set
Viva Glam palette
Heatherette Trio (2?)
Quads:  Shadowy Lady, Tempting

E/s:
Wonderfull
Signed, Sealed
Femme Noir
Warming Trend
there were a lot more

Blush:
Secret Blush BPB
Emote
Melba
+a bunch more I don't remember...though if you mention a name I can probably dredge my brain to see if I remember seeing it

MSF:
So Ceylon
Light Flush (I think)

Lipgelees:
Lu-be-lu
Sugar shock
lilacrush
lust is lush
++

holiday glitter/pigment set--I think the latest one...

set of glitter liners?


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Sep 26, 2013)

I went to this CCO during Labor Day weekend.  It was ok.  What made this CCO worth the trip was its blush collection (had lots of blushes), brush selection (Lots of blushes, including lots of old brushes with the old style numbers on them), and some older products (like the eyebrow kits that had an eyeshadow and a  highlight color in it. I don' remember when these came out but it was a long time ago).
  They had a decent selection of single eyeshadows and foundations.


----------



## MissPrisssy (Mar 10, 2016)

Has anyone been here recently?  I'm going soon.


----------



## sofiebeauty (Sep 6, 2016)

Gosh, I think I might be visiting this area soon. Will repost if I see anything noteworthy.


----------

